# Uber Reserve Coming to Airports



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.wdef.com/tech-byte-uber-reserve-coming-to-airports/


*TECH BYTE: Uber Reserve Coming to Airports*
October 11, 2021
Emily Cassulo








CHATTANOOGA, Tenn. (WDEF) — The holiday season is right around the corner, and most people are starting to think about their travel plans.
If you do plan to fly, Uber says it wants to make it easier for you at the airport.

The ride sharing service recently announced it’s bringing its Uber Reserve service to airports.
Uber Reserve launched last year to let you book a trip ahead of time.
Now, you don’t have to stress as much when you fly, knowing you have a ride already waiting for you when you leave the airport.
It’s now available for Uber Black and Uber Black SUV at more than 20 airports across the country, including Atlanta, Nashville, New York, and Orlando.
This updated service lets you reserve your ride up to 30 days in advance.

It includes flight tracking, so Uber can adjust your reservation based on your flight information.
You won’t have to worry about a driver not being there if your flight is early or delayed.
*Your driver will also wait for you up to an hour – for free – after you land. That way you won’t feel rushed, or have to stress about more fees.*
That driver will also be waiting at curbside pickup, so you won’t have to worry about tracking them down either!
The “Ready When You Are” feature is being tested out at six airports right now.

With it, you can request a ride once you land, and get picked up when you’re ready. That could be in 10 minutes, 20 minutes, or as soon as possible.
This feature is available only on Android right now, but Apple users will be added in November.
Uber Eats customers will eventually benefit, as well.
In Toronto right now, they can order from select airport restaurants, and pay in the app.
We can expect to see it in the U.S. in the coming months.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is like an April fools joke right? Wait an hour for free, adjust to schedule, ... only way I see that happening is if they are just giving the call to the next person in the queue when it's ready.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

F*ub*a*r* is _very_ generous with our time.

If this migrates to X, look for massive declines or immediate cancellations. Perhaps some one forgot to tell F*ub*a*r* that no airport police is going to let a driver sit _anywhere_ at the terminal for an hour.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Wait upto an 1 hour for free? Who gave uber permission to give our time away for free? Reserve feature is absurd all around and a waste of time. I never accept it!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

And we all love schedule rides that fuber came up with to.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

KevinH said:


> https://www.wdef.com/tech-byte-uber-reserve-coming-to-airports/
> 
> 
> *TECH BYTE: Uber Reserve Coming to Airports*
> ...


Yeah.


About all that


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KevinH said:


> Your driver will also wait for you up to an hour – for free – after you land.


Yeah. Of course he will. 🤣  🤩


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The way I read it, the service is for Uber Black. I see those guys in their Suburbans and Navigators waiting for hours at the airport already. It seems like a small investment in time, to have an opportunity to pitch your personal black car service and find a new private customer

The reservations policy for X and XL requires us to be ready 40 min ahead. I take the scheduled rides now that work for me, and skip the ones that dont. Im betting the black car drivers will do the same


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

KevinH said:


> https://www.wdef.com/tech-byte-uber-reserve-coming-to-airports/
> 
> 
> *TECH BYTE: Uber Reserve Coming to Airports*
> ...


They are charging the people and
then sending it like a regular ping
I would never take a scheduled ride upfront
but I get them all the time as regular pings
I dont take em but sometimes they will 
slip one in unannounced and try to have me waiting
I looked at payment details and they get charged
but uber fees just about all the money
The crap they dream up to screw us


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They are charging the people and
> then sending it like a regular ping
> I would never take a scheduled ride upfront
> but I get them all the time as regular pings
> ...


I take all the scheduled, early morning, reservations I can get

this is a recent one 7.5 miles $36


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I take all the scheduled, early morning, reservations I can get
> 
> this is a recent one 7.5 miles $36
> 
> ...


I wish you could take all of em I get
then they wouldnt be sending them to me
It turns 4am the city goes blood red surge
and they come like hotcakes
I have to toggle my app on and off 10 times a day just to get rid of them
They dont ever pay as much as claimed and
steal the sticky surge away too
Nice tip though!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I can't wait to see how this plays out in real life. Just another reason to avoid airports altogether.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I take all the scheduled, early morning, reservations I can get
> 
> this is a recent one 7.5 miles $36
> 
> ...


If I'm out really late Friday or Saturday night, I'll gladly take one to end my night because they pay well and most tip.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Ha ha... right!

It will be more than an hour because you got to block out 15-30 min of time just to arrive.

Plus worry about being dragged away from the scheduled pick up.

Been there and done that.



Just depends... Is it slow? How do I feel?

Sometimes a simple money grab.

Give me a single pax, non optimal $60 fare, over six $10 trips from randoms and drunks.

I keep an eye on the Lyft board, but it must work in my favor.

I do like the fact they are security screened.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

YES....

I'd love to see the increase in demand for taxis in the airport when uber starts paying $4.20 for an hour of wait and the drivers bail out of the airport en masse... And that's on top of the drivers already bailing on the airport come closing time as it is.

Thank you uber... will love to see how this goes.

Also the massive disaster of all those cars waiting at the terminal that already can't handle the number of cars waiting at the terminal. 


"We'll be out in 5 minutes" = We're landing now


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OG ant said:


> Who gave uber permission to give our time away for free?





Alantc said:


> we all love schedule rides that fuber came up with to.


F*ub*a*r* (and Gr*yft*, for that matter) always have been generous with our time. Both quoted posters have cited the advance booking feature. The application will send you thirty minutes in advance to wait for a minimum. I will not wait ten minutes for a minimum. What makes either of those two [posterior]clown companies think that I will wait thirty?

Witness the increase in waiting time in some markets from five to seven minutes before you can cancel and collect a fee.
Witness Gr*yft*'s reducing our cancel fee from five dollars to two and change.
Witness the garbage pay rates for waiting.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

whats crazy in our app under booking fee can be up to $10


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> whats crazy in our app under booking fee can be up to $10


Bobby, check your PM


----------

